# APR Presents H2O International 2014 - Sept 27 & 28



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is proud to be the title sponsor of <a href="http://www.h2ointernational.com/">H2O International</a> on September 27th and 28th outside Ocean City, MD at Fort Whaley, 11224 Dale Road, Whaleyville, MD 21872.

We'll be on site with a fleet of high horsepower Volkswagen and Audi vehicles featuring many production and development products! Take a tour of the APR paddock, see and touch our supercharger and turbocharger systems in the flesh and spark up a conversation with one of our various Engineers! 

We'll offer sales pricing on many of our products and will be installing both ECUs and DSG transmissions software upgrades on site with no extra labor charges. Small items, such as intakes and high pressure fuel pumps, will be installed on site, by APR staff, free of charge!

Click HERE to see a gallery of last years event.

See you at the event and Go APR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone started their H2O preparations? We are definitely excited to see everyone at the show!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

Make sure to stop by the booth for sales pricing on ECU upgrades and have any questions you have answered!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2014)

From us at APR, to the our fellow car enthusiasts preparing for H2O across the US, enjoy.


----------

